# Mr B - Betta Splendens aka Siamese Fighting Fish



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I have been lookin throught some old photographs and found some pictures of Mr B. He lived in the tank next to my computer its a Aquastart 320.

Here is Mr B and his house....

Flaring at the mirror, so I could get a decent photo...









Grumpy in the corner...









Mr B's house...









Showing off to the camera...









Mr B was an import from Thailand, he is a Crowntail, hense why his finage looks ripped, they are various types of tails, most common found in the local fish shops are a Veiltail.

Sadly Mr B died of popeye going back a few months and I just havent got around to replacing him. I am looking to replace Mr B with a Dragon, but a with long finage, very rare to find in the UK.
This is a long finned dragon









I prefer to keep my Bettas alone due to fin nipping and the stress that can cause. Mr B cost me around £10 which is expensive for Betta but he was worth it!

Emma x


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

OOo he was lovely - 

We have had quite a few bettas over the last few years - all passed away now we had our first one the longest, I became addicted and ended up with 6 - all in seperate tanks. You can get some beauties cant u - they have little characters and come up to say hello.

Might get another myself one day as I still have all the tanks

D x


----------



## gypsybernese (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow your fish are lovely. I've got a 300 litre Juwel tank, its just got a mixture of fish. I've had siamese fighters before but they don't really last long ! x


----------



## 4forest (Nov 30, 2008)

mr.b is awsome.since you have a guinea pig queen avatar do you have any guinea pigs?i have one and my sister has one.pretzel and mimi.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

4forest said:


> mr.b is awsome.since you have a guinea pig queen avatar do you have any guinea pigs?i have one and my sister has one.pretzel and mimi.


Yes I own 18, I used to have 50 at one stage.
Emma x


----------



## rags (Jan 24, 2009)

hi can i ask do Siamese Fighting Fish mix well with others! ive got a comunity tank which contain: plattys, neons & rummynose tetras, and a couple of peppercats. ive seen them in the shops but never knew how well they mix with others!??


----------

